# House boat



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Last weekend I was in Shreveport on business when an old buddy of mine asked me if I wanted to stay on his house boat instead of getting a room at the casino. I said sure but to my surpise, several of the guys from my old deer lease had already planned a weekend to fish on the same lake as the house boat. This was last Saturday just after the big storms passed through and the wind was whipping up hard enough to make whitecaps. We didn't get much fishing done but we played lots of poker and consumed large quantities of adult beverages. This boat is now on Cross Lake. It was moved there by an 18 wheeler for $5,000

A little about it before the pics. 

Manufacture year 1994
Over $300,000 when new
78 feet long
Powered by twin gas burning V8's
Doppler radar
GPS navigation
4 bedroom with a queen sized bed in each room
Flat screen TV in each bedroom
Huge flat screen in the main living area
2 full bathrooms with a Jacuzzi tub in the master bath
Full kitchen with dish washer 
Wet bar with separate ice maker
Washer and dryer
Split level living quarters. You had to walk down a few steps to get to two of the bedrooms.
10x14 (guessing) front porch with 5 burner stainless grill
10x14 (guessing) rear deck with a place to tie up your other boat.
Top/Party deck. Not sure of the size but it's rated for 40 adults.
Captains console/wet bar on party deck.
Intruder detection system that notifies local security even if the ac power is cut. 
Automatic spray system to keep mosquitoes at bay. 
5 ton central air and heat (heat pump)

Check the pics below. I've never seen anything like it before.

Docked at the marina. 










A view from the lake, see the kiddie slide?










Captains console. There's another one just like it upstairs. 










View as you walk in the front set of sliding glass doors. 










A view looking towards the front of the boat towards the Captains console. The wet bar is right in the center with a blue cover over the sink. 










And finally looking towards the back of the boat on top. Man you talk about throwing one helluva party! In the foreground you can see the Captains bar.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ok now you got me interested... pics...???


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

:thinking:


----------



## camo09brute (Jan 12, 2010)

:bigeyes: $5,000 for that boat!!! maybe you meant to put $50,000. you cant even buy a jetski for 5k lol its a sweet boat no doubt


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

If he got that thing for 5,000 that is unbeleivable. even 50,000 is a deal on something worth that much. hsnapkidsanim:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

My bad, it cost him 5K to move it. I think he gave 100K for the boat. I'm going to edit my original post to clear that up.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I don't need a boat like that I need a buddy with a boat like that. Awesome.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

RDWD said:


> I don't need a boat like that I need a buddy with a boat like that. Awesome.


My thoughts exactly. We tried and tried to get him to take it out and anchor in the middle of the lake but he wouldn't do it. Honestly I think he's a little scared of driving it. LOL


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I'd be a little reluctant to drive a $100,000 bill across a lake myself.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

After we all had a little to drink, I tried to convince him to let me take her for a spin. He said NO F'N WAY!!!!

LMAO


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I likey that boat. sounds like u got some perty good friends .


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

He and his wife pay more in taxes than I make in a year. Must be nice


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Funny part is, he doesn't rub it in. He's been running yo-yo's with me in my 14 ft jon boat and is at home just like if he's on his house boat. He's cool.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

HOLY SH!**!! Does he live in it or just use for recreation?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Can I go next time? :bigok:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

His "weekend getaway" from his wife.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nice boat for sure... wished you would have called i'm not far away..lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Geez his boat is bigger than my house :bigeyes:

I like the fact that he's pretty casual about what he has. 
Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats nice. You should have told him you wanted to make them V8s purr and let her eat.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

^^I'm with him ya'll should have tied your friend up and let her eat.


----------

